# my story



## AA93 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello there, I am new to this forum group and I haven't joined for 5 years because I thought I would never need to but the emotional trauma I have experienced for the last 5 years has left me feeling lonely.

I am a 21 year old male from New York, working as a creative director for multiple advertising agencies. ( stressful job )

I have had GI issues since I was 16. It started off as a lactose intolerance diagnosis , but I ended up having painful cramps/bowel movements for a couple of years. At 18 I traveled to South America, Peru, Argentina, etc where I encountered a terrible infection. I was given antibiotics and headed back to New York. While in New york I still had difficulty , had painful bowel movements and My Gi doctor tested me for c diff and It came back positive , I was put on metronidazole for 2 weeks and I was cured. I then started taking VSL and s boulardii, but 6 months passed and I had C.diff again, I was put on metronidazole and vancomysin as well. Since then I've had issues, with IBS . I've tried Fodmap Diet, etc. As of a couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed with SIBO. I have been given entergam and am now starting Rifaxin, and am really nervous for the results...I was just hoping the members here could offer me some advice if they've had any with Xifaxin..

Thanks!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Fmt seems to be the most effective treatment for c. Diff. Something to consider if you suspect a lingering c. Diff. Infection.


----------



## AA93 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Jaumeb,

I often get tested for C.diff and it has not been re-occuring since my last infection ,3 years ago.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't have experience with rifaximin. I am currently trying scd diet and probiotics.


----------



## AA93 (Jul 12, 2015)

let me know how that works out for you! I just finished the 10 day cycle of xifaxin, and have seen 0 improvement. I don't know what to do now..


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I always recommend Aglae Jacob's book. That could give you some ideas. And of course keep reading the forums.

I have not recovered. Currently trying iflora.


----------



## pablonewyork (Aug 7, 2015)

after taking xifaxan, try what I did. you can see it in my profile.


----------

